# 93 YJ stolen!!!!!!



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

......


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Turds.......................... :twisted:


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

I hope these worthless jerks get caught! And I also hope they are armed! So the police can shoot them dead!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sugarhouse is running rampant with car break ins and car theft. I used to manage an apartment complex there and it was a montly occurrence. I had my own car broken into; never been so mad in my life; I hope karma works quickly and you are made whole; unlikely with that type of modifications??


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Thank the Good Lord this is not mine! But it belongs to a friend of mine! 
I hope the worthless punks pull guns on the cops! So the cops can open fire!!!!!
If it was up to me, trash like this would be shot on site!


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

Jeep was found by the SLPD!!! Sounds like it was some worthless druggies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope they caught them in it and it's in good shape.


----------



## XJ_Jeeper (Jun 1, 2008)

He got the Jeep back! It had a busted column and the CD player was gone,
Plus the Tuffy lock box was destroyed . As far as I know, that's all the damage!
^&%&^%*& Thieves!


----------

